# How do you feel physically during an attack?



## 17003 (Dec 1, 2005)

I just wandered if we all had the same type of symptoms during an attack or after an attack. How different is IBS per person?During an attack, I get major gas and stomach pains. I also hurt in my intestinal track (no specific area). I feel a heaviness near my rectum area and crampy. I also seem to have a bad taste but not real noticeable (sort of like when I was pregnant). It can range from stringy to full diahhrea (did you ever think you would be talking about your poop with others on line??? Ha!) and everything you can imagine in between. I also burp a lot (hate that!) and feel like any movement will make it worse. Some slight nausea but nothing real serious.After I take immodium, I may feel less of an urge but I still feel like there is some urge. I'm not sure if I'm having gas or a movement. Of course, it can be a little of both so I never chance that it's just gas! I still have pain for the rest of that day but usually feel better by the next day. After the diahhrea is stopped, I still have a fullness in my lower stomach area and some pain in my stomach. I still may feel crampy and like I need to go. Or like I will never go because its gone to C. It takes a day or so for the bad taste and unsettled stomach to go away. Just in time for it to all start over again.During a LONG episode, how many days do most of you go without D, after stopping it with medicine (immodium etc), before it starts all over? I call it the IBS Cycle. This is my third week of on/off again. Usually I've stopped the whole cycle by the 2nd week but this time its continuing to cycle. Don't know why its not calming down like usual. Arghhhhh. I'm supposed to help out at my daughter's school tomorrow!Anyone else feel like this? Sorry so graphic, but then that's what this site is for...


----------



## 20591 (Dec 19, 2005)

My symptoms are alot like yours. Severe cramping, alot of rumbling in my abdomen, and tememdous lower back pain. I have had the cramping hit so fast and so hard that it has dropped me to the floor. I don't have any nausea and usually within a couple of hours all is done because there is nothing left. Kind of like the "dry heaves" just the opposite end.







After the episode has ended, I can go days (maybe a week if I am lucky) without an episode. But, there is never any way of knowing. The only way I know I need to find a bathroom fast is when my stomach starts to rumble and I start to get lower back pain from the cramping. But, sometimes I don't even get that much of a warning.


----------



## 17003 (Dec 1, 2005)

You know, I had horrible lower back pain this weekend, along with an episode. Never thought to wonder if they were related. I don't think they were but I wonder.....


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I never stop the cycles it just flows from one to another to another. PAIN AND MAJOR CRAMPING ARE MY MAIN COMPLAINTS


----------



## 17003 (Dec 1, 2005)

My gut just seems to burn sometimes. No reason that I know of and then I know the cycle is starting over again. Today was a gut burning day!


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

i dont suffer with any pain during an attack i just get the urge to go,i dont get sick either like some people have mentioned.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! Ya'll are Lucky!! I get extremely nauseated FIRST!! Then, I have the D attack, with horrible cramps, sweating, shaking, all of it!! It's a viscious cycle. I get so sick, I take a million anti-nausea pills every single day and it still doesn't help all that much. I could deal with all the pain and #### if I didn't get nauseated. I cannot deal with all of this nausea!!Michelle


----------



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

With an attack I get horrible pain that drops me to the floor, gas, sweating and cold at the same time and really really thristy and some nausea and of course the oh but so fun diahhrea. It last usually about four hours and most attacks last about a week. After the attack has stopped it takes me weeks to feel normal and have any energy and to put the weight back on. I lose about six pounds per attack.The longest I have gone without an attack is a month. When I am attack mode I really want someone to just shoot me, it is that bad.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Cassiegrluring an attack, I get major gas and stomach pains. I also hurt in my intestinal track (no specific area). I feel a heaviness near my rectum area and crampy. I also seem to have a bad taste but not real noticeableDuring a LONG episode, how many days do most of you go without D, after stopping it with medicine (immodium etc), before it starts all over? I call it the IBS Cycle.


Hi Cassiegrl, I would call that the Imodium cycle.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Lisa, I feel your pain! My attacks are long like yours, too. I lost 12 lbs last month and am finally getting to where I can eat again and have gained back about 5-6 lbs. Yae!!! God....I'm not ready for the next attack, that's for sure!! I need to put on some more weight. Well, I have been having attacks everyday, but not as bad as when the BIG ATTACK hits, where I can't eat. I only get one of those about once a month, usually. But, that's all it takes to put me down for 2 weeks!! Yea, Brett! I would definitely call what you are describing.....an "Imodium Cycle", too! I took 3 yesterday, so today has been very crampy and still trying to go but not much coming out. It will all come out tomorrow or the next day, I'm sure! I usually only stay stopped up for 2 days, MAX! I have to take Imodium everyday.Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Michelle, I thought I had to take them everyday too. I know I probably sound like a broken record by now, I took 2 Imodium everyday for 18 years per doctors orders and for peace of mind, lived this imodium cycle all those years. Although you won't see it on the box, it can cause damage if used long term. I just found out I have Diverticulosis, and doc says Imodium is most likely the cause from constipation effects and straining. I think there are other long term effects but I can't prove it, except for my own experience, like malabsorbtion, LOL is that a word, and possiblibly make your body toxic. Again, only my opinion and experience.But anyhow, I've been imodium free for maybe 2 months(not really counting anymore) and after about a week the cramping pain went away. The only med I take is xanax in the morn, and 3 fibercon's in the afternoon. I know, how lame, Fiber, I tried that before but tried to work up to the full dose for fear of more D, and taking only 1 a day gave me D so I said fiber does not work. Well this time I started off with 3 a day, and after the 2nd day my bm's were formed. It's only been a week, but so far it's working like magic.(Fingers Crossed)I've done the probiotics, calcium, a lot of what peeps here say works, so far only short term relief, then back to D. I'm not saying it does not work for others, just didn't for me.I've rambled long enough. Bye and be wellBrett


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Brett!Believe me, I don't take Imodium if I don't have to. But, I have had to take it everyday so far for about a month. When my colon can't stop, I have to take it. There was 2 days last week when I didn't have to take it and I don't know what I did different then.....My BM's were "perfect" and I only went one time in the morning. But, it didn't last!!! I'm glad the xanax works for you! I only have 15 pills, so I save them for horrible days!! It's cool that you have a doc that will give them to you! My doctor is very stingy!!! But, I see a psych in January and hopefully he will give them to me so I can take them regularly like you do...in the mornings. The mornings are my worst so if I could take a Xanax every single morning, I would be good to go!!







I also take fiber. I have been taking 3 scoops of Citrucel everyday for over two years and it works very well. My D attacks aren't watery D, thanks to Citrucel! They are normal BM's, just non-stop because of anxiety or irritation or whatever is causing the IBS. I don't know why my colon won't stop once it gets started. I take primal defense, calcium, yep.....I take it all. I think the Xanax is helping you out more than anything, do you think?? And the fibercon, of course. Fiber always helps bulk the stool. So, anyway....Now, I'm rambling. Sorry! I need to stop using Imodium because it can give me C so I got some Kaopectate today because one of my other friends said this worked better for her and didn't make her C like Imodium did. So, I will try that and see how it goes.Thanks, Brett!! Take Care!Michelle


----------



## 17003 (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't usually take immodium unless I'm just not stopping and need to go somewhere. It makes me become C and then that flips back to D.I don't always have the watery D - just the 5 to 6 times a day bathroom run. Which always causes stomach cramps, slight nausea, and weakness. But sometimes it does turn into full fledged D at about the 3rd run. If that continues, then I do have to take immodium or it won't stop.I used to take another anti-D medicine about 11 years ago which was awesome but was only by prescription. I wish I could remember what it was. It worked right away without the cramps. It was a small white pill. If anyone can remember the name, let me know!


----------



## 15207 (Dec 17, 2005)

Cassiegirl,You hit the nail on the head for me! That is exactly how I feel when I go through an episode! One thing different. I am in such servere pain that I have to sit on the pot, but when I get up the pain gets worse. I don't know why this is? I have to sit there even if I don't have to go. My stomach is cramping and making strange noises and recently started convulsing. Yep, convulsing! This was a very bad episode! I thought I might have to go to the ER. I just sat there thinking ok, I am dying and someone is going to find me sitting here on the pot with my pants around my ankles!!! How freaking embarrassing!!! But that's how lovely this disease is. It sucks, I know. But we have to keep our sense of humor or else..


----------



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wat it Lomotil? I take it and it is a small white pill and only by pres?


----------



## 21155 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello,I also suffer from IBS-Diahhrea. I struggled with it and what it was doing to my body. It starts with gas (when I don't eat on time)and escalates into diahhrea with the discomfort of being in my body. I went to France this summer and was getting an episode of IBS diahhrea and the pharmacist gave me Immodium AD and another drug to kill the bacteria in my intestines. I took it and this pill worked! It was amazing!! The name of the drug is Nifuroxazide it is made by MacNeil a Johnson & Johnson. It is only distrubted in France and its countries. This pill was the answer to my 2 year prayer. It kills the bacteria and I fell better in hours instead of weeks.I do not know why, America does not have this drug to help us with bowel disorders. If I knew of this drug 2 years ago, it would of saved me thousands of dollars in all types of therapis and olgleoscopy (I spelled it wrong, sorry, its when the doctor puts a camera down your throat). This drug works, I've done the naturopatic way for over a year and got temporary relief. Now my next step is to stop my IBS permanently, without surgery. Good luck to all and better health!


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, I'm moving to France!LOL!!Michelle


----------



## 21155 (Dec 21, 2005)

LOL, I would love to move to France myself. How about Canada, do you think they'll have the drug?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

wee wee, I'm going too


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok Michelle, Either you jinxed me or I jinxed myself.







Had a D episode last night after I posted to you, and this morning too.














Happens everytime I say how good I am feeling.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Brett do you knock on wood?? I know I get myself set up too. Here we go again. I just need to shutup sometimes.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

AWWWE.....I'm sorry, Brett!That sucks!








I hope you feel better soon! Do you get nauseated when you have an attack?? I had a VISCIOUS ATTACK this morning that lasted 4 hours!!!







I was nauseated for 3 of those 4 hours!!







Nothing I did, helped. Does the Xanax help with nausea?? I have some but haven't taken any because the doc would only give me a few.







I should have taken one, today. That attack was bad!! I felt like ####!!! Sending MANY "healing vibes" your way!! LOL







Tomorrow will be better!Michelle


----------



## 17003 (Dec 1, 2005)

Its kind of scary to order medicine from oversees but you can order it. I did find out that France has been issuing that drug for over 30 years. It's for unknown bacteria and should not be taken for more than four days at a time. However, one site said it may have some negative health effects. Yet, they use it in France and Africa all the time. I'm going to ask my Dr about it. I wonder if there is an equivalent here in the States? Or did we not approve it for a good reason? I wouldn't want to take anything without his approval or at least knowing what I'm going to do. When I was in Antwerp, I tried some heat cream for my knee - it was supposed to be like our Icy Hot. Yeah, right...My whole knee and anywhere the medicine touched started burning and turning BRIGHT red. It burnt like crazy for about an hour and then it finally settled down into the muscle. Scared my husband. He had to find someone to read the package the pharmacist had given him (which was in Flemish). It also set off my asthma. What an experience!I'm so sick of this stuff. It's making Christmas shopping difficult. I'm mostly tired of the pain/cramps and slight nausea.If I don't eat - my stomach burns and gets crampy. If I do eat, my stomach hurts and gets crampy and then my intestines start up. Its a no-win situation. What a life.Yet, I watched Dr. Phil yesterday and realized that I shouldn't complain too much. Did any of you see that family with the Dad who has Hemophylia (sp?)? Now that's bad!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah Kat, I knock on wood, sometimes using my forehead,LOL, JK.Thanks Michelle, it wasn't your fault, I need to shut it and quit jinxing myself. I don't get nausea. See, I jinxed you too.LOL I hope YOU're feeling better today.Cassie, I didn't see Dr. Phil, but that's what we need to get these docs and researchers working even more, Exposure of our illness. Maybe we should start writing Dr. Phil, Oprah, and everyone else in media to get the ball rolling faster. Hope you guys are feeling better today


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy ####, Brett!







You don't get nausea???







I think I could live through this if I didn't get nauseated so bad......it sucks sooo bad!!!







Hope you feel better today!!







Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Nope, When I tried Lotronex a few months back I was nauseas (sp). I had it coming out both ends at same time.LOL... That was a pretty good sign for me to get off the Lotronex, Ya think? Do you know what is causing your nausea? I know what you mean, it is a messed up thing to go through. You and your family have a Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday, etc.. Hope it is filled with joy and Peace!!Brett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

OMG you are not going to believe this but I did write DR phil about 6 months ago and asked him to do a show on IBS! Did he do one or say sometihng about it? I missed it if he did.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Kat, I don't think he did, but I don't watch him often


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Brett!I'm glad you found out what was causing your nausea!! That's awesome that when you went off the Lotronex your nausea went away. No, I don't know what's causing my nausea. I wish I did. I just went back on Elavil and I don't feel too good this morning but I don't feel really nauseated, either. I have alot of gas....might be a side effect or whatever. I came off of the Pamine. It wasn't doing a thing for me! We'll see how it goes. I gotta get through this side effect stage of the Elavil. I have been on it before, but I don't remember it making me this groggy. I have lost my appetite, too. I don't like that......I'll wait it out for a couple of weeks and see how it goes. The pain is decreasing, though, which is good. Merry Christmas! Michelle


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Brett,Did you get over your D episode??? I really hope none of us have D on christmas Day!!!Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes I did Michelle, thanks for asking and caring. I actually went out yesterday shopping for 3 hours with no probs at all, and I'm getting ready to go to the bowling alley where my son is giving out gifts to about 170 needy children. I will not let my IBS stop me from enjoying this day, or tomorrow.It sounds like you are going through alot, trying to find the right combo that will make your life happy on the inside. Don't give up. you will find the answers to your probs. Wishing you a Merry Christmas with no Nausea, pain or D episodes.







Thanks and have a relaxing Day, filled with cheer and good will


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Brett Im jealous now! With how Ive been last couple days, I dont even think Im gonna get out to get the things I need for tomorrow's dinner! I havent been to Acme for real grocieries in almost a month! Instead I overpay($2.19 for 6 oz. coffee creamer!?!) at Wawa for small things I need.How do you manage to get out? HELP!


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

OH, you're too sweet, Brett!







I think that is so AWESOME that you won't let your IBS hold you back from doing the things you want to do, especially today and tomorrow!! You and your son sound like you have the biggest hearts by helping all of those needy children. I think I'm gonna cry!!








I hope your tum0-tum stays settle for the holidays! Wishing you a Merry Christmas with no pain or D episodes, too!!







And especially NO NAUSEA!!!







Have Fun and be safe!







Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, how did the holidays go for you guys?


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Unfortunately, I had the most nauseating day of my life, yesterday!! It's the Elavil. I managed to completely lose my appetite in 2 days of being on that drug, so I came off of it and did not take it last night and I had a rough start but I'm able to eat just fine this evening.....SO, that drug is GONE!!!! Back to the Levsin!!Other than that, it was a good christmas! Yours went well, I hope?!







Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, You are the second person today that has bad things to say about Elavil. That person also stopped taking it because it made him worse. I've never heard of it before. Bye Bye Elavil!!







Mine went too well, sympton wise, so I'll probably be paying for it soon.







For all the bad things I've said about Imodium, I am trying one a day, and I changed my fibercon to 2 a day, and xanax as needed. No attack since I last jinxed myself,LOL... I'm trying to find that delicate balance between C and D.LOLOne more Holiday to go, this saturday night.Have you been checked for the cause of your nausea? I know the answer is yes, just wondering because my brother had Gerd and the 1st gastro doc did the scopey thing and found nothing, so he got a second opinion from Temple University in Philly and they found a growth near the bottom of his esophagus that was blocking whatever that thing is down there that keeps acid from coming up.(Sorry, not good at terminology) and fixed him up. BTW they did the same test as the first doc. He's been good for a good 7 years now, maybe longer, lost count.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Good, I'm glad you haven't had another attack!!The docs say that my nausea is caused by the combo of my IBS-D, hiatal hernia and GERD. It sucks really bad!!! I woke up at 2AM this morning very sick!! I couldn't get comfortable enough to lay back down until 3:30AM but when I did, I hit the pillow like a ROCK!! LOL!!They did an endoscopy AND colonoscopy last month and found NOTHING except acid reflux and a hiatal hernia. So, I'm on Nexium and it is helping alot. I couldn't eat ANYTHING before nexium. So, I have only been on it about 6 weeks and the doc said it could take up to 3 months to take full effect. I'm hanging on!!!Have fun this Saturday night! I will NOT be partying!!! Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I won't be partying either! I'm a lightweight, 2 or 3 beers and I'm out, LOLSo if the nexium is gonna work, you are halfway through the tunnel. Good luck, hope it works for ya.That was the reason I asked, because sometimes it doesn't hurt to get a second opinion. Docs aren't perfect either. Have you thought of getting a second opinion from another doc?


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

I really should look into it. I have only seem my doctor two times since I got sick!! Once to do the endoscopy/colonoscopy consultation and then when he did my endo/colono. I haven't seen him since!! He told me to go on Nexium and be on my way!! Didn't want a follow-up or anything. I have been talking to him through his nurse on the phone. That office is so busy the next available appt is like the end of Jan! I don't know if there is another Gastro guy around me, though. I should check with insurance and see if they would let me switch docs!Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

It couldn't hurt. I see you are in Atlanta, they have some big hospitals there, yes? My doc in philly lets me e mail him as much as needed.In fact, he welcomes it. I e mailed him last week in the morning(5am) and he e mailed me back by 8am.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

And yes, i hated that about my old doc. i would call him about a med side effect and would get a nasty call back from his nurse at the end of the day. Such great caring service(sarcasm)


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Unbelievable!!! You have a good doc if you can email him anytime you want!!! OMG, I wish I had that, here!!!Yea, we have some good hospitals down here in Atlanta if you're willing to pay for it!!! BCBS TELLS me who I can and can't see. I'm on HMO. Yep, I call the doc about a side effect and the nurse calls me back with her snyde remarks.....I'm tired of it. They treat me like a number, not a person. Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a freedom hmo plan, and I had limited choices too. I wanted to go to University of Penn in philly, but they were not in my plan, so I had to settle for Temple, but I'm happy so far. Do Mike's tapes really help? I'm thinking about buying them, but not sure if I should find a local therapist for a more personal experience. Thanks, and Good luck with your IBSBrett


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Brett!I LOVE MICHAEL'S CD'S!!







I thought you have already done the hypno!! I am on day 30 and it's really helped me with my anxiety lately. I didn't notice much of anything the first 10 days or so. I just knew that I could relax for those 30 minutes during my hypno but sometimes right after I would listen to it, I would have an attack. My body was trying to reject the hypno at first. But, now I fall asleep just about everytime I listen to it, which is a good sign that my subconscious has accepted that it's safe. Wierd! You have to do the hypno!! It's the best $90 investment I've ever made!!! If not for my IBS, definitely for my anxiety!!







Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

OK, you talked me into it,LOL, I'll give it a try. I wonder if anyone out there already has the tapes, and they didn't work, and wanted to sell them cheap? We should have a forum for all the stuff we buy and try, like our own little EBAY. If it doesn't work we can sell it or give it to a friend here to save everyone some dough.Like right now I have 2 months supply of Align that I won't even open and try, why throw it away if it works for somebody else? I also have a $500 bottle of lotronex, Entocort, etc...Think Jeff would go for something like this?


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

OH, I know!







That would be awesome!! I have a couple of friends that I do that with right now!! I have SOOOO much #### that doesn't work for me so I send it off to one of them and they send me stuff that doesn't work for them and so on....it's pretty funny! We're recyclers!! We definitely should have an IBS Ebay!!! Awesome idea, Brett!







Did the Align not work for you??? I have heard both good and bad about that stuff.....Michelle


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know. I have not even broken the seal on the bottles. Too many negative posts for me to give it a try. Bye


----------



## 21004 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have been to the ER with irregular heartbeats, upper epigastric pain, dehydrated, and the list goes on. I am currently visiting my gastro doc tomorrow, and hope to get a shot at xifaxin, as my problem is, and always has been IBS-D. I feel generally awful, sometimes like the flu. Weak, and tiring easy. The thing is, during the times whne I'm not having symptoms I feel great. One of my hobbies is SCUBA diving. Imagine trying to dive with diarrhea on your mind.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yep, I feel your pain, Brownee! I'm like this today, too. Upper GI pain, Lower GI pain......Overall HORRIBLE FEELING!! This attack has been going on for oh.....about 5 hours now!!







Hope your appt goes well, tomorrow with your GI!!No, I couldn't imagine scuba diving AT ALL....let alone with D on my mind!!!







THIS SUCKS!!!







Michelle


----------



## 17857 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh my goodness, how does it make me feel during an attack....I get sever abdominal pains, to the point of getting chill bumps all over my body and I feel sick to my stomach. When these symptoms occur I have to get to the restroom within 2-3 minutes or else I'll have to change pants.I get full diahhrea, to the point of pure liquid. Man I often feel like my insides are coming out!


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

My symptoms can vary as my IBS varies from C to D. When I have D is usually comes on very quickly. My stomach will cramp up, I'll feel like I need to run to the bathroom. But then the feeling will fade. I'll get hot flashes and then sweats followed by more cramps. Then if I'm not in the bathroom within minutes I'd probobly mess myself. Sometimes it doesn't hit as quickly. When it doesn't, I usually have horrible cramps followed by a lot of gas and maybe some sweats. Then I'll find a bathroom and let it go. When I have C I feel very full and have cramps all along my lower stomach. I might have some gas, but mostly just this uncomfortable full feeling. I'll try to go to the bathroom, but NOTHING will happen but my getting sick over it. Then I usually take some phillips or another laxative.


----------



## 15779 (Jan 1, 2006)

I take alot of prescriptions... will taking immodium effect those? I have now been confined to home life... one trigger and I barely make it to the bathroom with D? Recently had blood in my stool? The pain is way to much? Help!!!


----------



## 18597 (Jan 6, 2006)

First I want to say this is an Excellent Post! I haven't read through everyone's replies because my eyes start to hurt trying to follow along from line to line. I think I might print it out though. Knowing the different symptoms of sufferers is very uplifting, comforting, and informative and useful. My Mom and I share our "so there I was in the store and I knew I had to go..." stories all the time.I thought I had it bad, I thought I was suffering, but after reading some of your posts, I felt so bad for you all!My bouts come and go, with no real regularity. I could be doing anything, home or out and about when I feel the cramping and I know I've only got so much time to get to the bathroom. Or, the cramps will start at a different level and I know the pain has only just begun. Either way, the cramps come and go until the hit a point where I know the D will come out. I sit doubled over on the good ol throne, as if I'm trying to kiss the floor. Sometimes I cry, but I always pray for God to make it quick and help me go, or take it away comepletely. I think it's done, but wind up back in the bathroom anywhere from 5-10 times for a couple hours because each wonderful visit lasts about 20-30 mins. The pain is relieved once I go. Comes back when I have to go again, and is gone when I am done going. Then I am left with sore sides and belly from the cramping being so bad. I only take immodium or my prescription loperimide when it's really really bad because I know by the time it starts working I'm done anyway. I was diagnosed when I had D for a month. It was everyday, but whenever I did go it was D and I was so sore and exhausted, and probably dehydrated. I had to walk to the ER because nobody was home. I cried the whole way. Here's a wonderful tip for everyone:Baby wipes, baby wipes, baby wipes. I always use baby wipes during an attack because let's face it, toilet paper, no matter how quilted or how many ply's, just isn't soft enough. And the moisture helps clean up faster with less aggravation to your now super sensitive spot.


----------

